# Redundancy and Rental Contracts



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys

Hopefully I won't have to go through this but just wanted to check my understanding here as it may be different here to the UK

Scenarios:

1. You have paid 1 year up front (as you have to often in Dubai), you lose your job (either fired or redundancy) - is there a get-out clause in the rental contracts here? (i.e. can you get any money back)?

2. You pay in 3-4 post dated cheques. You lose your job after 3 months. Can you simply cancel the remaining cheques and leave immediately (with or without letting the landlord know) - is there any legal/other action the landlord can take...?

Either way do the rental contracts have an x-month cancellation period within the year...?

Thanks for your help, I think this would help a lot of people given the way rent operates in Dubai and the current climate.

Ghandi


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to go through this but just wanted to check my understanding here as it may be different here to the UK
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, my flatmare who works in real estate was just talking about this the other night. I'm not sure whether it would apply to all tenancy agreements and it would be worth checking the T&Cs of yours just to be sure. But here are what I retained from the conversation (see in red above!)


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok thanks - what about if you cancel the cheque and leave town, i.e. don't let it 'illegally' bounce. Can you come back to the UAE then?

The bank may have told the landlord about that but hopefully you have left by then!!!!!!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Cancelling a cheque in this country is a jail card. You can only cancel a cheque legitimatley if you have the original cheque you issued with you. If you leave the country and account is open or closed the cheque will bounce, but your chances for next 5 yrs coming back here are nil unless you want to get arressted when you land.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

OK thanks

Hopefully I won't have an issue but just wanted to check before I sign

I think ill take short term let for now.....


----------

